# Must relocate to Vancouver, but inadmissable



## mrsmacquire (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,
My husband will be accepting a position in Vancouver shortly. I am a stay at home mom and we have a 7 year old child.
Almost 2 years ago I accepted a suspended sentence from my state for retail fraud (I'm sure no one cares about the details, but needless to say it was a situation where I went through a self checkout lane at a grocery store and overlooked some smaller items I had placed in my cart in my rush to get out of the store) I am worried I may not be able to move to BC with our child. I would need to make a few trips back and forth before our final move I'm sure to locate housing and get her registered for school, etc, but have been just so worried I throw up everyday and have lost 10lbs in the past week. 
Is there any hope for me to be able to move?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There's no doubt you may meet some admission resistance because I think it has to be five years from the offences to be considered rehabilitated.


----------



## mrsmacquire (Aug 4, 2013)

Right, I've been looking that up, hence why I'm so sick. my husband either loses out on a stellar career opportunity because of me, or we are separated for 3 + years. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You can apply to be considered criminally rehabilitated, however, as Auld Yin points out they generally like to see 5 years+ from conviction. The process costs about $1000 and can take over a year to be completed. So, once you reach 5 years, add another year on that, possibly 4 years before you can enter Canada. I guess there's no harm in trying, the fee is non-refundable, so you would have to pay twice if unsuccessful. Can you gather the required support documents?

Your child could move to BC with her father without an issue, her admissibility is not tied to yours (assuming your husband is her father, by birth, adoption, whatever).


----------



## mrsmacquire (Aug 4, 2013)

Well sure she could move with him, but that's not an option without me to go along. He works, I care for the child. I have everything i can get from the courts. There are no public records on the case because it was dismissed, so all I have are the documents I received at the time I was sentenced and then discharged. I suppose I should consult with an immigration attorney and let them figure it out. I simply can't imagine keeping a family separated for years. It's cruel, especially since he has/ will have a lucrative job in Vancouver.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree it's an unfortunate situation to be in, it goes without saying crime doesn't pay. If I were in a similar situation as your husband, and the family couldn't go together I would have to turn down the foreign posting. Sounds like a immigration lawyer would be your best bet.


----------



## mrsmacquire (Aug 4, 2013)

I agree, but turning down this job is not an option either; it's a situation where this is a make or break opportunity for his career. I guess I can only hope that when the situation arises, an immigration attorney is able to help gain my entry. I read somewhere a Temporary Resident Permit might be obtainable for up to 3 years. That would buy me enough time to enter the 'rehabilitated' timeframe and then I could apply for that.

Thanks for the insights.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are criminally inadmissible you are criminally inadmissable, you don't qualify for a visitors visa, temporary resident visa, temporary work permit, working holiday visa, anything.

Make or break career I still wouldn't go if it meant separating the family. Career's not everything, IMHO.


----------



## mrsmacquire (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to talk to an attorney when the time comes and leave it in God's hands.


----------

